# Guitar



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

So, I got a wild hair and decided I would attempt to build a guitar. Here is where I am so far...


I think I have more time building tools and jigs than I do actually building the instrument. I am figuring that if this one turns out remotely OK, I will build another one. 

I first built a go-bar press.








Then a bending iron out of a tail pipe and charcoal starter.








Then a mold...








And a back tapering jig...








Then a dial gauge caliper - I had to drill a hole in a weird spot and busted out the brace and bit...


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

On to actually building something...

The top is Sita Spruce. The sides, back and neck will be mahogany. 

Gluing the book-matched top pieces together.









Reduced thickness to 2.5 mm (yes, I know we live in 'Merica, but it seems that luthiers are in love with the metric system), and layout for the rosette and sound hole. 









Inlayed the rosette and purflings.









Scraped them flush.









Cut the sound hole and to the right shape. Finally...it looks like something!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Joe56 said:


> On to actually building something...
> 
> The top is Sita Spruce. The sides, back and neck will be mahogany.
> 
> ...


 Lovely so far...keep pics coming


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Couple of more posts and I will be up to date...


Bracing the top. 































Finished Top









Gluing, thicknessing, and bracing the back.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

THE SIDES

I have found that bending the sides is a "challenge". That's like saying that the Titanic hit an ice cube!

I purchased some "practice sides", and boy did I need them!

As of today, I don't have the "real sides" bent yet. Well, I have the first set of mahogany sides bent, but I fouled up one of them. Made it too thin. Holy cow! I'm waiting on my replacements, and I guess I will give it a go when they show up. 

Here are a few photos of the practice pieces, jigs, spreaders, etc.










































And, because I'm impatient, here is something to keep me motivated 😃










That's where it stands as of today. I will add more as I move forward (unless, of course, I can't get the stupid sides bent and throw the whole mess in the fireplace!)


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice...looking forward to seeing this come together....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

okay, I'm glued to this one.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Great looking build so far. Love the clamping rig!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! I'm glued to this to. Looks like you've done this before.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

This is really cool, liking what I'm seeing so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

subscribing to this thread.

looks great so far


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, this will be interesting! Can't be your first guitar? Some ingenious jigs and fixtures you have made there. Can you explain the "go-bar press", why is it so tall?
I'm also interested in the "Inlayed the rosette and purflings" process. How did you do that?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome thread and great pics! I can't wait to see what's next. Your set ups, jigs, and clamping systems look really interesting. I'm guessing jig building takes as much or more time then the gee-tar itself!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Awsome build so far...Waiting as patiently as possible for more.


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

Very Impressive. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Longknife said:


> Wow, this will be interesting! Can't be your first guitar? Some ingenious jigs and fixtures you have made there. Can you explain the "go-bar press", why is it so tall?
> I'm also interested in the "Inlayed the rosette and purflings" process. How did you do that?


Well, it is indeed my first "attempt" at a guitar. Not positive that its ever going to be a playable instrument!

The go-bar is something I had never heard of until a couple of months ago (when I got this wild hair). After traveling around the Internet, it appeared that this would be the easiest way to clamp the front and back braces. It obviously can be done with more conventional clamping methods, but for the little amount of work that went into this, it seemed worth it. 

As far as how high it is, that is a guess on my part. I bought some 1/4" fiberglass rods at the home center that are 48" long. I first thought I could build the press where I could use 24" bars (thereby getting two bars out of each rod). But, I discovered that 24" didn't allow enough "spring" action in the bar. So, I went to 36" long. There seems to be enough spring to account for various shapes being clamped. Like I say, it's just guess work, but it seems to work. I also cut some slots in the vertical posts so I can raise the top of the press, allowing more room so I can use this to clamp the front and back to the sides (assuming I ever get the stupid sides bent...did I mention that the sides are a challenge?).

As far as the rosette inlay, I build a fairly crude circle cutting jig that I bolted to a router. I put a 1/4" dowel as a center guide pin, and adjusted the jig to the correct radius. Then I drilled a 1/4" hole in the center of where the sound hole will be, and routed the channels. I have to admit, I was pleasantly surprised at how well they turned out.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

You've passed mine up. How well does your pipe heat up? I was about to pull the trigger on a ibex bending iron from stewmac.com. But that looks a bit cheaper. Is it just 3 inch exhaust?


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Evilfrog said:


> You've passed mine up. How well does your pipe heat up? I was about to pull the trigger on a ibex bending iron from stewmac.com. But that looks a bit cheaper. Is it just 3 inch exhaust?


The pipe seems to work pretty well. Of course, I don't have anything to compare it to. I put a rheostat on it, but leave it on high all the time anyway. The practice sides I got from LMI were some weird species (probably known to real luthiers, but unknown to me). Anyway, they were a bear to bend. Part of it may have been that I don't think I got them thin enough.

I bent the one good mahogany side I have last night and was surprised how well it went.

I bought an 18" length of 3" tail pipe and a couple of clamps from the local auto parts store. Don't remember the exact cost, but think it was under $20. The charcoal starter was $10, and probably another $20 or so in hardware and electrical. 








































I flattened the iron out enough to fit in the pipe.


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

I understand the "challenge" of bending the sides, it took me alot of broken wood (using a pipe with propane torches for heat) to understand the missing ingredient was patients. Each one of the bends took over an hour on the pipe..... Also don`t listen to that old joke, "Making instruments is like making pancakes, the fist few usually get tossed". I didn`t , and my first (and only) bass sounds great. Good luck (from the looks of it you don`t need it though)


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok, the replacement sides showed up yesterday (if you remember from an earlier post, I ruined one of the originals by making it too thin). So, I spent the evening bending them. I think I'm pretty close. I read somewhere that you should bend them, clamp them in the mold, and then fine tune them in a day or so. I like that idea...I don't feel bad about walking away when they aren't perfect!


Planing to the correct thickness (well, within 10 thousandths. 10 thousandths? Who the heck works in thousandths?! When I was a concrete form carpenter, anything within a half an inch was perfect! Or should I say, "within 500 thousandths?).









Jointed and ripped to the correct width.









First side, waiting for the iron to heat up...can't rush this part (I found out the hard way).









First side partially bent (I was bored and took a lot of pictures). 









First side "done".









Both sides in the mold, probably becoming perfect as we speak!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Impressive work and tools with the talent, surely will turn out an amazing piece. Love to see the finished product.

________________________
www.sawblade.com


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great job...Look forward to seeing more


----------



## Bait (Dec 20, 2012)

I think my favorite part of this forum is the project showcase, love seeing the projects people are doing. I might have to attempt a guitar one of these days


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

This is impressive as all get out. I've always fantasized about making a lute (I know, I know...) someday, and this is both inspiring and daunting. 

I had no idea there was that much architecture inside a guitar. Wow.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just left the shop (10:30 PM). Boy, I am loving this project!

I think I got the sides to the correct shape. They are at least in their final shape, correct or not. The sides are a challenge.  Not sure if I mentioned that or not. 

Here they are cut to length and in the mold (again). 









I cut the end and heal blocks...


















...glued them to the sides...holy cow! I have never used so many clamps on three scrawny prices of wood"









Wow! Is this a continuous piece of wood?! Oh... no. This is a perfect joint (on the neck end, that will be hidden...oy. 








I used the tapering jig to taper the back side. 




























Then glued the "kerfings" (hey...I don't make up this stuff...luthiers are weird).



















The kerfings provide a reinforcement to the sides and a better surface for glueing the top and back to the body. If all goes well, I will at least have the top on tomorrow (assuming I go to sleep now instead of looking at this forum!).


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I knew there was alot going on inside a guitar, but honestly, I never really gave it any thought, but watching your build has really made me think about it.
You look to be doing some really great work, and I am assuming you are haveing alot of fun in the process.

anxiously awaiting the next updates


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

You look pretty handy with a hand plane...You spend a lot of time sharpening them?


----------



## Bozwell (Nov 25, 2012)

All I can say is......WOW!
Been a woodworker for years and a guitar palyer for a whole lot longer. This is an absolutely amazing project. Often thought about making one but never got any farther than that.
This is relighting the fire.
Great work - keep the pics coming!
Boz


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

burkhome said:


> You look pretty handy with a hand plane...You spend a lot of time sharpening them?


Well, I don't obsess about sharpening like some guys, but I do know that there is nothing more valuable in the shop than a sharp tool, and nothing more worthless and dangerous than a dull one!


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bozwell said:


> All I can say is......WOW!
> Been a woodworker for years and a guitar palyer for a whole lot longer. This is an absolutely amazing project. Often thought about making one but never got any farther than that.
> This is relighting the fire.
> Great work - keep the pics coming!
> Boz


You know, the funny thing is that I really don't know much about playing the stupid thing! I have a real nice guitar that my kids gave me a few years ago, but I am far from a guitarist. If I ever get this done, I will have to find someone to play it to see if it's any good!

I took the clothespin clamps off the back kerfings this morning. Starting to look like something!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Joe56 said:


> Well, I don't obsess about sharpening like some guys, but I do know that there is nothing more valuable in the shop than a sharp tool, and nothing more worthless and dangerous than a dull one!


 Welll said


----------



## Anthony Vu (Oct 17, 2012)

This is very awesome. Keep them coming please!


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

Dang. Just... dang.


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

As an avid guitar player myself, this build tickles my fancy. Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

I got a little more done, however I still don't have the top glued to the sides yet. I was thinking I would use the go-bar press to clamp the top, but as I got to looking at it in real life, I'm now not sure. I will do some more research tonight. But, if anyone out there has any suggestions, I am all ears!

Here is the finished body (sans the back and top...)









I added some blocks to the mold to accurately support the tapered back of the guitar.









Supported and braced...









Temporarily attached the top...









Layout and trimming the top braces and the kerfings...







































Top fitted to the sides...seems like gluing would be the easy part, but I feel as if I should take my time here (I've gone this far...don't want to mess what would seem like an easy process).


----------



## jlperrigan (Dec 7, 2012)

At the edge of my seat on this one, great job so far!


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks fantastic. Great process and attention to the set up, I'm learning a lot. Can't wait to see it continue. 

I am inspired and intimidated at the same time.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

This should give you some ideas...


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

I decided to go with then go-bar to clamp the top. I had cut slots into the vertical supports of the press in anticipation of this process. I originally thought that my slots wouldn't be high enough, but realized that it would work as-is (although it wouldn't have taken much to change it). 









I needed a caul to protect the top. Earlier in this process, I made a tapering jig to taper the sides out go 1/4" plywood. The waste piece from that jig was a piece of 1/4" piece of plywood, roughly the shape of the body. I almost threw it away...but since I NEVER throw a piece of wood away, i still had it! I couldn't use the piece as is because of the curvature of the top. So, I cut a 1 1/2" strip off the edge. 





























I probably could have used 10 more rods, but the joint was looking pretty good regardless. . I needed a bit more in a couple of spots, so I added some conventional clamps.


----------



## Bait (Dec 20, 2012)

If I dont quit looking at this thread, I will be building a guitar. I dont even play one....


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

Bait said:


> If I dont quit looking at this thread, I will be building a guitar. I dont even play one....


Yup. I can relate.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

This thing might actually turn into a guitar someday.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

My son wants a guitar to add to the 5 or 6 we already have in the house. Most are his. He was talking about a custom job and I said, "check out my woodworking forum" so now I'll have to follow this and see if I can get him hooked.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

this is awesome. i was a guitar major in college and now i do a little wood working.

i made a violin last year and used a large black pipe and a propane torch for the side bending.

your way was a bit more sophisticated. 

this thing looks great. good choice with the mahogany. i have a solid mahogany martin and it's amazing for finger picking. the sitka top will make it pretty versatile.

good luck with the fret inlaying. the precision scares me to make a fretted instrument. i happen to have a fret file, some fret blanks, and a wild enough look in my eye to attempt something like this some day. perhaps if i have a child.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

johnmark said:


> good luck with the fret inlaying. the precision scares me to make a fretted instrument. i happen to have a fret file, some fret blanks, and a wild enough look in my eye to attempt something like this some day. perhaps if i have a child.


Regarding the fret inlay...this whole thing has scared the hell out of me! I keep thinking about the "next" steps as I am working on the current steps, and, quite frankly, I am surprised that I have gotten this far!

Making a violin, to me, is way more impressive than a guitar. I come from a background of construction...industrial construction. Concrete. Structural steel. 6' diameter storm drains. That sort of thing. 20 years ago, I was cutting 4x4s with a chainsaw. Tonight I was cutting a little tiny back brace with an X-Acto knife (with which I cut myself last night). So, getting into the real delicate work of a violin seems very daunting to me. But, I have to admit, I don't think I have ever been so involved and engaged in a project.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This thread is definitely one that has my interest. I'm enjoying everything so far. You're doing a fantastic job and the guitar looks great. I'm looking forward to seeing the process for the neck and the fretboard. Looking great. Keep it up.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

looking in my guitar, it seems the bracing is very similar to your design. 

i'm guessing the kerfing is sitka also? on my guitar it has a taper to it. is this steam bent or do the crosscuts give it some bend? in the violin world we steam bend. this is a really fun looking project.

did you describe what the hoses do? those are clamps i'm guessing? funny design. looks like you're gonna turn on a big electrical switch and it'll start walking around.

guitar and violin are pretty similar actually, minus the arched shaping. i'll take that over the frets, though. if i don't shape it right it'll have a unique tone, if i screwed up a fret it would have a unique...intonation.

oh! one more question (sorry) i see a bottle of titebond 2 i think. As a novice violin person, i saw a glue study for instruments and titebond 1 was the hardest out of the bottle option against others in the study. The angle the study went for is that the harder the glue, the better vibration is transferred from one wood to the next. His extreme example was if you welded two cymbals together verses using hot glue, the weld would let the cymbals resonate much better and thus the hardest material is the best.

Also, titebond 1 is not water resistant and repairs could be made a little easier. 

Of course hide glue, which is also not water resistant, is the preferred violin glue and it is #1 just in front of titebond 1.

i recently saw a brown bottle called liquid hide (a titebond product), and wondered how it measured up to titebond 1 and old school hide glue in resonation. it said it was ideal for antique instrument restoration, but i wonder how much a violin maker would trust new fandangled inventions.

anyways...glue thoughts?


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

This is pretty amazing. A guitar has been on my to do list for a while. That being said I meant an electric guitar lol. Doing an acoustic that would be amazing. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

This is captivating,,, mesmerizing.. I too now want to build one... I have a million questions but will wait till you are done..


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

johnmark said:


> looking in my guitar, it seems the bracing is very similar to your design.
> 
> i'm guessing the kerfing is sitka also? on my guitar it has a taper to it. is this steam bent or do the crosscuts give it some bend? in the violin world we steam bend. this is a really fun looking project.
> 
> ...


1) The kerfings are indeed Sitka. If you are referring to bending the kerfings, then yes, the sawcuts allow the bends. I sprayed them with water and clamped them to the sides for an hour or so, and it seemed to help keep the right shape as I glued and clamped them. 

2) The "hoses" are 1/4" fiberglass rods, used to clamp the pieces. I have a few pictures and a better explanation earlier in this thread. 

3). Glue. Uh oh. I didn't really do any research on glue. I just started using what I had on hand that I use for building furniture. And, although this may be harder to repair, perhaps it will stand up better to being dropped in a swimming pool!

I would love to see some pictures of a violin build!


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

I got the back trimmed and sanded. The thin mahogany made trimming with a chisel and block plane an easy chore, so I didn't bother with the router. Something about doing it by hand seem rewarding (as long as it isn't too much work!). On to figuring out the installation of the binding and perfings.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

lookint great! how will you attach the fretboard to the body?


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

impressive isn't a strong enough word....

but this is impressive


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Joe - you're one clever, patient, and talented guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

for your reading pleasure...

http://mcknightguitars.com/glue-hardness.html

i just remembered i have some friends that just did some hide fleshing of some deer. i wonder if they have their hide scrapings laying around.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> This thread is definitely one that has my interest. I'm enjoying everything so far. You're doing a fantastic job and the guitar looks great. I'm looking forward to seeing the process for the neck and the fretboard. Looking great. Keep it up.


Neck and fretboard?! You telling me I have to build them also? Seems like a long time off...

However, I got the rebates routed in the body for the binding and purflings. To account for the curve in the front and back (that, by the way, seemed to flatten out for some reason), and the taper of the back, I added a small block in front of the router bit to support just the edge being routed. 









So, I will be adding a purflings to the top binding. 









And just the binding on the back. 









My only problem here is glueing the whole mess together. Too many different mediums. I am using plastic binding, and that takes different glue than "wood to wood". I am actually considering scraping the plastic, but it really fits nicely now. Going to wood binding could set this whole thing back days! Oh, I guess that's not a real problem...


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't wait to hear a sound clip ............. looks nice


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Neck Connection*



Chris Curl said:


> lookint great! how will you attach the fretboard to the body?


I plan on a dovetail joint to connect the neck to the body. Well, actully, I think I am beyond the "planning stage". I am commited to that connection. Hope it works!


----------



## BClem (Jan 14, 2013)

Ingenious and interesting thread.
Thanks for posting it!


----------



## duke21419 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice looking project ,I've had this on my to do list for years. I don't think it's too difficult just lots of patience and one step at a time, you're doing a great job. looking forward to following along.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Got the bindings done.































I also started the neck. I built a jig ("another" jig!) to cut the scarf joint for the neck. Having my dad's old radial arm saw really helped here. This creates the angle from the neck to the headstock. 





























More later...


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

Using a RAS for the scarf joint cut. Hmm... Great idea!


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

I wiped the body with a rag and mineral spirits to get the dust off and was pleasantly surprised with the look.









I got the neck glued up, rough shaped, truss rod grove routed, and dovetail cut.







































Then, I had to start the process of cutting the dovetail pin in the body. That scared me for some reason. Something about taking a saw and chisel to this thing that I spent two months building. Anyway, I got started, but it was getting late so figured I wouldn't press my luck.


----------



## Bait (Dec 20, 2012)

First of all, thanks for finally making a post :thumbsup: been hanging on the edge of my seat holding my breathe to see how you were going to attach the neck to the body. Pretty clear now, but I had no idea you were going cut into the body like that. Not sure I could make that cut .....without maybe a few shots of courage. 

Do all guitars have bindings like that? I liked your wood on wood look, I assume it helps protect the corner, or is it partially structural?

You may need to take some vacation time from work to finish up the guitar, some of us dont have the patience of others  Webcam would be nice to check in with also. 

Loving your build


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Great looking build, Joe56. To discuss the frets, it isn't as bad as it seems like it's going to be. Mine (all three electrics) weren't perfect (your guitar is already far nicer than my builds) but they work fairly well and sound good. I did have to pull a full set of frets off of one because I didn't get the radius done well enough and they were lifted just enough to push off the edge of the fretboard and cut the hell out of my fingers. I recommend a decent jig for the fretting process. Cutting the fret kerfs themselves isn't that horrible though.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

I finished the dovetail. In hindsight, I wish I would have tapered the joint, which would have allowed me to shape the heel block a bit more. Guess we will have to go with what we have at this point (no turning back!). 



















I started to rough shape the neck. 










From my "hours" of research, it appears that there are differing opinions on how to move forward from here (imagine that...woodworkers that don't agree on everything...). Some guys attach the neck to the body now, and then proceed with the headstock veneers, fret board, and final shaping. Others do all of that work while the neck is off the guitar, then attach it. I think I will do something in between (hey! I've been building guitars for a couple of months now...why should I trust folks that have been doing it their entire lives?). 

My worry is that if I "finished" the neck first (fret board, etc.), I might have trouble gluing and clamping the joint, ensuring that the neck is at the proper angle to the body and in alignment with the centerline. Although, as I type this, I'm thinking that maybe all the alignment issues might be easier with the fret board on. I will probably not decide which way to go until something forces my hand. Oh, well, what could go wrong?


Shop dog doing what shop dogs do...


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

sounds good to me. shape it down mostly, then join them together, then make the transitions clean. 

looks awesome. can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Cut the grove in the top for the truss rod. It's really hard to make these types of cuts, having spent so much time trying to keep the darn thing nice. Of course it all gets covered with the fret board, but it's still traumatic!



















I got to work on the fret board. It's a piece of Ebony. This is my first time using this wood, and it is very interesting. 










I jointed the sides to the right taper, but still had to use a shooting board to get them as straight as they need to be.










One more jig, this time to cut the fret slots. 









Figured I better glue the headstock veneers on prior to fret board.




















Bench was getting JUST a bit cluttered. Cut my finger on a chisel, so figured it was time for some housekeeping. 




















Dry run...









I installed a couple of cut-off 3 penny nails to grip the fret board to keep it from moving while gluing and clamping. 



















I will start bringing the neck to the final shape tomorrow night, provided my company doesn't interfere anymore by actually making me work like happened earlier this week!


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Getting closer.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

I have followed along on several of these guitar builds. I am no less impressed with each one.
This one is no exception.

Great job !


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Once completed, you are going to have to put a video up on youtube and like it here, that way we can all hear how this beauty sounds.
You are doing a remarkable job


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

just Josh said:


> Once completed, you are going to have to put a video up on youtube and like it here, that way we can all hear how this beauty sounds.
> You are doing a remarkable job



Thanks, Josh! We will have to see about the YouTube thing. Heck, it's still possible it will crumble when I string it!

I was kind of lazy with my last post. Carving the neck, as I expected is a very rewarding process. Here are a few more pictures.









I used a rasp to cut a slot as a guide for the final thickness of the neck. I was pretty conservative with my measurements at this point, having never done this before. The finished thickness at the first fret is 21 mm. I cut my guide to 23 or 24 mm...just in case. 




















I used a spoke shave to hog out the material. Yep, a spoke shave. I forced my daughter and son-in-law to buy me a couple of spoke shaves for Christmas. So, no, if this whole guitar making deal doesn't pan out, I can start a wagon wheel business. 





























Shop inspector. Not sure I got a passing grade. 



















Being conservative with my earlier measurements required some more work. However, removing a little more was certainly easier than adding a little.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

snap.. whats with the crack at neck joint


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

GROOVY said:


> snap.. whats with the crack at neck joint


If you're referring to the last picture, the neck is just sitting there...isn't secured yet.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Absolutely unbelieveable. Awesome stuff. I'm speechless.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Spectacular build thread.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 28, 2013)

This is an awsome thread, Thanks for posting all the pictures in a step by step way. You are doing a wonderful job and I can't wait to see it finished and to read how it sounds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

GROOVY said:


> snap.. whats with the crack at neck joint


I just realized what you were talking about. That "crack" is a pencil mark. Phew...


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

i had that thought too. then i noticed an upright mark and realized it was all just pencil.

this looks awesome. 

does it forward bow to compensate for string tension? or is that done when the truss is tightened?

i can't remember what the top looks like. are you going to put the bridge in when you string it up so you can calibrate the pitch exactly?

i guess there's probably calculators that tell you, but i just thought about how banjo, cello, viola, violin etc bridges are floating and guitars are fixed.

would make me nervous about gluing it up without listening. 

phew. this is a nerve wreckingly awesome project. 

i hear you with the joint and string tension snap. there are just some projects you don't know if it's just going to fall apart or work until the very very last step after so much work. 

best of luck.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm marveling at the level of detail and the craftsmanship you're using...can't wait to see the finished product. ...and maybe even listen to a sound clip! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Remember when "Groovy" ask about the crack in the body? The "crack" was a pencil mark. However, if you zoom in, you will see that there is another problem. I shaped the neck too much and a bit of the dovetail slot is exposed. Whoops. When I first noticed it, the neck is loose enough in the slot that I thought it would "hide". Not so much. Damn. 




















I have to admit, although this was WAY disappointing, it really is the first major "issue" with the project. Not convinced it will be the last...
So, it was time to do the thing that we as woodworkers do regularly...FIX IT!

I thought of a bunch of different patch ideas...CA glue and sawdust; yellow glue and sawdust; epoxy and sawdust (that was a dumb idea); and actually adding real stock. It didn't take long to figure out that I couldn't hide it. So, after much consultation with my wife (who always keeps focused on the "prize"), we decided to add a continuation of the bindings as an added design feature. 








































So, this was all a week ago or so. We just spent the weekend In Philadelphia for my son's wedding, and we are now spending this week in Seattle for my grandson's first birthday. The guitar will wait. This is the important stuff!


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

What mistake???
Outstanding save.
Enjoy your time with the family.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Just caught onto this build. Great job so far and can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

and ready for a sound clip


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

Great fix... And I like the way you have it clamped to the bench!


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow going great. I'm actually really glad you made that mistake because the fix you did looks even better than it did before, awesome work!


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

While the guitar really is looking fantastic, it is even more cool that you and your wife worked together to come up with that save!


----------



## GeekBoy (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, really amazing. Signed up to the forum just so I could follow this thread! How long have you been woodworking?


----------



## Pineapplesnapple (Feb 24, 2013)

Excited to see more of this project, what an amazing job so far, Joe56. Keep it up.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update, what crack?


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Back at it. I had a heck of a time getting the neck to fit the body. But, ultimately got a pretty good joint. So, it was finally time to attach the neck. I goofed with the dovetail so much trying to get it to fit that it got real loose, so I added some barrel nuts and bolts to keep it tight. 




























































Couldn't resist bringing it in the house!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Heck, i'd sleep with it. You sir have real talent. Awesome craftmanship. We're not worthy.


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm really enjoying following this thread and watching the development of your stringed wonderpiece.


----------



## Corky (Dec 18, 2012)

That was a great save on the neck joint! I have build mandolins and electric basses and am currently working on a tenor ukulele. Lutherie is fun but boy is it exacting work. This is coming along nicely!


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

Impressed doesn't do it justice. Class A work over there. 

I wish they screwed up my Taylor at the factory so I could've gotten that additional binding. :icon_sad: I'd say you built something there some lifelong luthiers would be impressed to have created. 

BTW, tried subscribing twice but it wouldn't let me. lol.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, I am highly impressed! This is a great build thread :thumbsup:
I can't wait to see it completed. The build process is very interesting and awesome. Awesome job man! And great save adding binging around the neck. It actually adds a lit to the guitar. The gap was a blessing in disguise. Some of the best details I've adding to things have been bourne of having to cover a mistake.

I'm loving this thread.



Bait said:


> If I dont quit looking at this thread, I will be building a guitar. I dont even play one....


Been there myself. Twenty years ago a made a banjo/guitar combo by attaching an acoustic guitar neck to a wooden shelled snare drum. It plays like a guitar but sounds like a banjo (of sorts). Problem is, I've never played guitar or banjo. To this day. Never have. Never will. I still have that thing. It looks cool. But all it does is collect dust.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

All: Your kind words and encouragement are truly appreciated. Having a platform like this to share makes all the difference. Otherwise, we find ourselves just standing in the shop talking to the dog! Thank you all!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Joe56, excellent recovery on the heel piece, there. Fine job overall. Get that thing strung up (yes I see you have a couple pieces left to make) and let's hear it!


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

When we last met, I had just installed the neck. Now the hard part (well, actually, there has been many hard parts. Not sure if I mentioned it earlier, but bending the sides was a pain in the...well, neck!). I first planed the fret board down a little, then planed a side-to-side crown (12" radius at the first fret, 14" at the 12th, if your interested).








I then laid out the fret markers. I used masking tape to help see the lines. The markers are 6mm pearl "dots". 










Now it's time to admit another mistake. I set up the drill press to drill the holes for the dots, and as you might imagine, a guitar is just a tad cumbersome when it comes to support, etc. So, one of the holes ended off center. 😢I actually bought some bigger dots, prepared to re-drill each hole to cover my mistake. But, after looking at the big dots (I laid them on my "real" guitar, and hated the way they looked). So, I re-drilled the one that was off, filled the extra hole width with filings from a scrap of Ebony, and poured the CA glue to it. After sanding, you really can't see it (well, my wife can see it, but she agrees it looks much better than the bigger dots). 






























On to the side markers...they were a whole lot easier. You might notice that I decided to use a single marker at the 12th fret, instead of two like in the top of the fretboard. And, be "decided", I mean I screwed up. However, I truly did decide that I was going to leave it alone. 






























Well, I thought, as long as I had come this far, I might as keep on running, so I went ahead and installed the frets. 










I glued them. Lots of debate here, but, whatever. I glued them. 




















Dressed up the sides a bit, and by golly, I think it's time to start to figure how I'm going to finish this thing!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Only one word to describe this....AWESOME!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's looking fantastic. Absolutely love it.
:yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

burkhome said:


> Only one word to describe this....AWESOME!!!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

I decided to go with a "modified" French polish. I bought a can of pre-mixed, clear shellac, instead of buying flakes. The first deviation from the old school. I also didn't fill the pores and grain with pumice. I put down a wash coat of shellac, let it dry, them sanded with 400 grit and a little denatured alcohol. Seems to have worked. 

I also had to build the bridge, so I had the exact shape to mask off. 


















































So, I have just started. I have a handful of a million coats done. I could have sprayed lacquer and been done, but figured that there really isn't a hurry, so I might as well try something different. 

I also realized I must be getting close to being done because I'm running out of parts!


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Can't wait to hear this thing. Would ya hurry up already :icon_smile:

Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking even more awesome than before!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

heck yea


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

I love the way the finish came out. I may go the same route for my guitar. 

Few questions for you,

Does the top and back have a radius to them?

How did you do the compound radius on the fret board? (just guess you started with a 12" at one end and 14" at the other just tapered to it with a rasp, but with such a small difference I'm unsure if I could do it that way.) 

When are you starting on your next one?

Also, inlaying the fret board and dotting it on the side would be a lot easier before you attaching it to the guitar.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Evilfrog said:


> I love the way the finish came out. I may go the same route for my guitar.
> 
> Few questions for you,
> 
> ...


The top and back both have a curve to them, but not as much now as when I first braced them. The back still has a bit of a radius, but the top is flat. Not sure what happened...change in humidity, maybe.

The fret board inlays certainly would have been easier prior to attaching, and I considered doing just that. However, I was concerned with making sure the angle of the neck to the body was just right. I had the opportunity to adjust that angle slightly by planing more off one end or the other of the fret board (although I didn't need it...I got lucky!). The compound radius on the fret board was done with a plane and 3 templates (12", 13", and 14"). I was worried about this also, but it really didn't take much time. It cleaned up quite nicely with a scraper. 

Next one? Oh, my. Not sure about a next one! Might be a while...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

You still have to put in the tuning keys and string it up.

Then we want a video of you playing this awesome piece of art you have created......beautiful job Joe......


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The guitar is looking great. You mentioned that there is lots of debate over whether or not to glue frets in place. I believe you should not have glued them (surprise surprise). The problem is that fret wire is nickle and it wears down with usage. If this guitar is ever used much, one day some frets may have to be replaced to eliminate buzzing and/or a mis-fret problem where the strings contact the next fret up the neck before the one you're actually fretting. 

Sure, it'll take a lot of playing before reaching that point. But when that time comes you're going to risk tearout on the fingerboard, even if you use a proper fret removal pliers.

Besides that potential situation the guitar came along quite masterfully :thumbsup:


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

i don't know the kind of fret glue that's used, but they say to use an iron to heat up fret glue before removing frets.

i think fret glue is typical.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

johnmark said:


> i don't know the kind of fret glue that's used, but they say to use an iron to heat up fret glue before removing frets.
> 
> i think fret glue is typical.


Frets have little wedges that dig into the side of the channels and hold them in place. The glue is more of a filler. Any more people just use thick CA glue.


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

*One great project*

Hey Joe:

This is one GREAT project. I have enjoyed this tonight from your first post here. Your talent as a builder is to be commended. Can not wait to see her in finished form and sounding like a million bucks! Great use of pictures to document this build. Can you tell us your first selection to play?

Thanks very kindly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

Not much to report. French Polish, I have discovered, is a lot of work. Anyway, it's getting shinny, so I got that going for me.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

beautiful piece of art ya got there :yes::yes:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

"Anyway, it's getting shinny, so I got that going for me. "

You aren't kidding, that finish is looking incredible!


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Joe are you able to use any powered buffer to do this finish or are you doing by hand ? I guessing a French Polish finish is strickly by hand, but was curious.

That guitar is looking sweet.


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

I didn't die of old age, nor did I give up. This finishing deal is a lot of work. Next time, I'm spraying it (if there is a next time!). 
Not quite done. Have to cut the saddle slot in the bridge, carve the saddle, slot the "nut" and add strings. Soooonnnnn...


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

More to come, but it was pretty sweet getting to this point.


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

Was fun to watch, thanks for the pics.....


----------



## Joe56 (Jul 2, 2011)

All done.it actually appears to sound like a guitar. I won't bore everyone with the final details. Guess it's time to decide on the next project. Perhaps a bird house...









If I can get a video of someone playing it, I will share that as well. Thanks for watching!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Got to be the build of the year. Awesome job.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yep - been sitting back quietly watching this one. I love it too


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Spectacular. Amazing build - thanks for sharing it with us!
Look forward to hearing it played.


----------

